# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Relations entre tables

## isaac_2000

Bonjour,

Si une table X est en relation avec une table Y, et que celle-ci est en relation avec une table Z, dois-je considrer dans les rgles de gestion la relation entre X et Z?

Par exemple: 

"Un ingnieur appartient  une quipe, et une quipe contient plusieurs ingnieurs"

"Une quipe appartient  un dpartement, et un dpartement contient plusieurs quipes"

Dois-je ajouter, lors de la cration des rgles de Gestion, que " Un ingnieur appartient  un dpartement, et un dpartement contient plusieurs ingnieurs", ou bien ce n'est pas la peine vu qu'on peut le dduire par transitivit? 

Je pose la question vu que a impacte le MCD il me semble.

Merci de votre retour,

Bien cordialement

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour 

On ne *doit* pas le faire mais on *peut* le faire, tout dpend des rgles de gestion 

Dans votre cas, la rponse est a priori de ne pas le faire, car on pourrait avoir une incohrence en affectant un ingnieur  un dpartement diffrent de celui de l'quipe  laquelle cet ingnieur est affect. Mais peut-tre que ce n'est pas une incohrence,  vous de collecter auprs de votre MOA les rgles de gestion exactes pour trancher ce point.

Si on ralise cette boucle, attention  ne pas produire un "cycle". Certains logiciels de modlisation alertent en ce cas (comme Looping  ::ccool:: ), mais pas tous. Vigilance donc  :;):

----------

